# Smith & Wesson Customer Service



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I know a lot of Walther owners express concern about obtaining service/warranty from S&W. Just thought I'd share a recent experience.

I purchased a new SW99 in .40 in December '06. After my first trip to the range I noticed what I thought was a cracked frame. I called S&W and they sent me a prepaid UPS label. I sent them the gun, and received a call from them a few days later. They told me it was checked out by there service department, and that it was just a mark that happens sometimes with polymer frames. I told the service agent I wasn't sure it was a crack, but felt that safer was better than sorry in this case. He agreed, and said they would ship it back to me, and was going to include a free magazine for my trouble!

Received the gun back in a few days, and sure enough, there's the free magazine. It was just a 10 rounder, but I can live with that. 
Now you're probably thinking, "Why can't the idiot tell if his frame is cracked or not?" Well, I'm a car guy. I'm used to seeing what a crack in an engine block or cylinder head looks like. In a head or block, a crack usually just looks like a line. And a line was what I found on my frame.

Well anyway, just thought I'd share my good experience with S&W customer service.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

S&W is big on safty and super about fixing anything wrong with you gun. Better safe than sorry for sure.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

My experience with NIB Smith auto's of late sucks. When returned for repair, I cannot file a complaint. Very good customer service. I wish however, there quality control inspection was better before a gun leaves the factory.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I too had a good expierience with S&W when I had to send my PPK in for repair.


----------



## merc308 (Nov 23, 2006)

Glad things worked out positive for you James.


Just for my 2 cents worth, you should never need to justify or explain why you did something based on safety.

You have just given us all a lesson we can learn from.

Thanks


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

Last June I ordered a magazine with finger rest for my P99c. I inquired to the price. The rep. stated $25. Subsequently, the rep. realized that they were in fact $45. I was told that since $25 was initially stated to me, that would be the going price. I asked for a spare recoil spring assembly for the P99c. What is the cost on that item...to my surprise, I was told they were going to send me one for free! I was pleased with my S&W customer service experience.


----------

